# Problem with my Chihuahua peeing on himself



## NickRPS (Jun 14, 2005)

This is my 7 month old toy chihuahua name Papi Chulo...well, he's really my wife's dog. He still does not lift his leg. He will squat to pee and do alright for a second, and then he begins to arch his back resulting in the pee hitting his chest and just rolling off of him. It really is disgusting. After every time he pees we have to wipe him off. He's a really cute guy. Other than still being a chewing machine, he's well mannered...I just wish he would lift his leg! Any suggestions or is this just a natural progression that may never happen?


----------



## porshas_momma (May 19, 2005)

It sounds like he is in the stage between squating and hiking. He is probably still confused :? I would think he just needs more time to learn.
My advise is be patient or try those wraps they make for males it goes around there waist area( keeps them from peeing ) there is a thread somewhere about them. :wink: hope he learns soon


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

hehe sounds quite funny :roll: sorry :wink: he's a real cute guy !!

porsha's momma might be right maybe he's a bit confused what to do . maybe when you see hime taking a pee you can correct his attitude by pressing a bit on his back?? 

kisses nat


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

My 8mnth guy still pees on himself and he lifts his leg :!: . It has got better though I think with this one you willjust have to be patience and practice.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I don't have any advice....just wanted to say how cute he is !


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

my jacob does it stil and he is 9 months pees all up his belly than runs to me crying as if to say oh what have i done help me then i have to clean him up nice! the fun bit of having pets ha lol


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

Hiking to pee is not always an inate behaviour in male dogs. It tends to be more secure dominant males who hike first to mimick marking their territory. We have 3 males dogs, one of which hiked from the beginning on his own at about 8-9 months of age, the other 2 have learned by imitating the first. We once owned a female bulldog who was always exposed to male dogs and also hiked her leg when she pee'd :shock: My suggestion would be to expose him to other male dogs, its good for his socialization anyhow. He's more likely to copy the behaviour this way, if not some male dogs will never hike. Good luck, he's a real cutie pie.


----------



## NickRPS (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks guys. My wife has tried pushing his behind down and I've even tried lifting his leg mid-pee, but he really does not like that. I'll have to try and find someone with a male dog so they can socialize. Only other dog he really plays with is my sister-in-laws FEMALE chihuahua, so I know that doesn't help. Thanks for the comments and suggestions. I've never been a small dog fan until this little guy.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

hehe even when they hike they still can pee on themselves, usually the front leg.


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

Cute babies! I think it's kind of funny and cut ethat they do that when they're confused^^ Good luck with you lil guy, he's such a cutie  :thumbup:


----------

